# BMW CarData will take the connectivity of vehicles to a new dimension



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

I think there is better data collection than just the standard mileage, average fuel consumption, and event data like an automated service call. If you want data collection it would be great to know how many revolutions each wheel turned, how many times the car hit a certain RPM, what radio station people listened to the most, what music genre people like, how many times the driver has a passenger in the front of the vehicle, how many times they've driven w/o a seat belt and for how long and far, things like how many times the brake was applied and for how long, how far was the throttle position pressed and how long, things like that for better product development. I think collecting the average stuff is kind of stupid. If you want to do data collection you might as well do it better if you could.


----------

